# Steam Problem



## Maertes80 (5. Januar 2014)

Immer wenn ich auf Steam Spiele starten möchte dann kommt die meldung
dieses Spiel läuft bereits habe alle hinweise auf der steam seite befolgt 
aber nix woran kann das liegen?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. Januar 2014)

Hast du deinen PC schon mal neu gestartet?


----------



## Maertes80 (5. Januar 2014)

ja klar

kann es auch an antivir liegen und welche einstellung muss ich evtl rausnehmen?

Problem gelöst


----------



## Bunny_Joe (5. Januar 2014)

War das schon immer ein Problem oder ist es erst kürzlich aufgetreten?

Edit: Ahh ok.  Woran lags?^^


----------



## Crush182 (5. Januar 2014)

Man kann nen Post auch editieren 



Maertes80 schrieb:


> Problem gelöst


-Und wie hast du das Problem gelöst? Falls jmd. anders das Problem auch hat?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (5. Januar 2014)

clientregistry.blob gelöscht?


----------



## Maertes80 (6. Januar 2014)

ich habe saints row repariert steam neu gestartet und auf einmal gings


----------



## AndreNotSure (11. April 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> clientregistry.blob gelöscht?



 Die wird mittlerweile nicht mehr benötigt...wenn man die löscht startet Steam ganz normal und die Datei wird auch nicht wieder angelegt....seit irgendeinem Update ist das so....jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. April 2014)

TalebAn76-GER- schrieb:


> Die wird mittlerweile nicht mehr benötigt...wenn man die löscht startet Steam ganz normal und die Datei wird auch nicht wieder angelegt....seit irgendeinem Update ist das so....jedenfalls bei mir.


Die wird benötigt, deswegen wird sie ja auch neu angelegt. Wenn man Probleme mit Steam hat, liegt das oft an einer fehlerhaften ClientRegistry.blob, daher mein Tipp und meine Frage, ob es hilft, wenn man die einmal löscht, weil dann eine neue, fehlerfreie angelegt wird.


----------

